# HARBOR FREIGHT SCORE!



## Andre (Sep 6, 2014)

Went to HF and picked some stuff up.

HF now carries cutting tools for lathes, and I got three packs of HSS cutters. 5 pieces in a pack, $4.49 for the set. Cheaper than a buck a piece with tax! 1/8, 3/16, and 1/4" square blanks, 1/2x1/16x4.5" parting blade, and a 1/4"x2.5 round bar blank. Cheap for HSS, I would've bought more if they had more on the shelf. 

I also got a 1/8" mini pencil die grinder for toolpost grinding, we are at the checkout, talking and he mentions he recognized me from seeing me in the store before! Your a tool nut when people at HF know you....
Anyway, chit chat chit chat, he asks about warranty options and bags it. In the car I look at the receipt and turns out he never rung it up! So I got a free pencil grinder with $200 of tools my grandmother bought. She is as much of a tool nut as my grandfather.

Not bad, paid $15 for $45 of stuff. Score! Feel little bad though.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 6, 2014)

don't feel bad for gettin' 45 for 15.
 i'd take that deal any day of the week!!


----------



## Vladymere (Sep 6, 2014)

Are you proud of your self Andre?  Are you a person of integrity? Honor?

The right thing would be to go back and pay for the pencil die grinder.

Vlad


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Sep 6, 2014)

Andre said:


> Went to HF and picked some stuff up.
> 
> HF now carries cutting tools for lathes, and I got three packs of HSS cutters. 5 pieces in a pack, $4.49 for the set. Cheaper than a buck a piece with tax! 1/8, 3/16, and 1/4" square blanks, 1/2x1/16x4.5" parting blade, and a 1/4"x2.5 round bar blank. Cheap for HSS, I would've bought more if they had more on the shelf.
> 
> ...



This is nothing to brag about in my book.  The Boy Scout in me would have had me back in the store to pay for the pencil grinder as soon as I realized their mistake.  

On top of it is that you shop there so much that they know you. They realize their mistake you may be known to them in ways you don't want.

Chris


----------



## Andre (Sep 6, 2014)

Sorry......we were almost home on the half hour trip back to the house before we noticed. On a time pinch today, didn't have time to go back.

It's a $30 air tool, a big corporation like that can spare it. Plus we bought over $200 of stuff there anyhow.


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: Harbor Freight Score*



Andre said:


> Went to HF and picked some stuff up.
> 
> HF now carries cutting tools for lathes, and I got three packs of HSS cutters. 5 pieces in a pack, $4.49 for the set. Cheaper than a buck a piece with tax! 1/8, 3/16, and 1/4" square blanks, 1/2x1/16x4.5" parting blade, and a 1/4"x2.5 round bar blank. Cheap for HSS, I would've bought more if they had more on the shelf.
> 
> ...



Call them on the phone and offer to send them a check.  They may tell you not to bother.


----------



## sd624 (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: Harbor Freight Score*

Do the right thing and take it back!!!  Doesn't matter if they can spare it or not.


----------



## Andre (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Harbor Freight Score*



sd624 said:


> Do the right thing and take it back!!!  Doesn't matter if they can spare it or not.



If I have time this week I will take it back, but my fear is they will think I just walked out with it. Which is not the case, it was brought from the back, asked about warranty plans, and bagged by the cashier. But they don't know that if he is not there tomorrow, it's Sunday tomorrow so he most likely won't be there. I just don't want to get screwed and make them think it was stolen, which it was not.

Just to be clear, I'm not proud of it. It happened, nobody noticed it. Young cashier in his 20's just made a mistake.


----------



## David Kirtley (Sep 7, 2014)

Not going to preach but, personally, my own self worth means more to me. Everyone must choose who they are going to be.


----------



## Andre (Sep 7, 2014)

David Kirtley said:


> Not going to preach but, personally, my own self worth means more to me. Everyone must choose who they are going to be.



I never said I'm not going to pay for it. Just sharing a mistake that happened.


----------



## Andre (Sep 7, 2014)

*HF score follow up.*

Okay, I read the receipt more closely and I did pay for it. It was later on the receipt (after the main jumble of things bought) so it was near the end of the receipt and I didn't see it. Here's the receipt to prove it.


----------



## Vladymere (Sep 7, 2014)

Andre,

Though I don't know you I am glad that this issue is resolved and that you had actualy paid for it.  I am also glad that, prior to finding you had paid for the die grinder, that you resolved to go back and pay for it, to do the right thing.

Mistakes do happen.  Cashiers may sometimes fail to ring up an item do to a distraction.  If this had happened and you had gone back and explained the problem to the managment I don't thik they would have thought you stole the item.  They may even have offered a discount on the die grinder or a future purchase.

One of the prime measures of a man, in my opinion, is a mans integrity.  That a man is as good as their word.  Business can be sealed with a handshake.

In my youth I deviated from this attitude but as I matured I have come to realize how important integrity and honor are.  I hope to teach my children and grandchildren by example.

Vlad


----------



## David Kirtley (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks for the update. In the past, I have had things that came along that I didn't take the high road. Once I got things figured out, I like myself a lot better.

The measure of a man's real character is what he would do if he knew he never would be found out. ~Thomas Babington Macaulay


----------



## GK1918 (Sep 8, 2014)

I know the feeling,  back in the 1990's those traveling tool shows- I bought some heavy items I paid for said items They loaded items
on my truck (while I was signing the slips)  I got back to the shop>> Whats this a 16 speed floor drill press?? I didnt pay for nor did I
order it.  Problem was by the time I got back there, they were long gone like those carnival people to another state.  Now I think about
it, I have'nt seen these shows since then.  some of you may not have seen this, but they came around in loaded semi trailers loaded with
tools - posters nailed on phone poles all over just like a circus comming, the event was usually at a local VFW. They held this only for
a few hours then vanished to another state.  Surplus, unclaimed or stolen, I got no clue.  But I made the attempt to return it, I paid
cash only got a adding machine 'total amt.' slip so there is no paper trail?????????? and they are gone..
sam

still using the drill press


----------



## Ebel440 (Sep 8, 2014)

I had the same thing happen at hf with a 2$ file I wasn't about to drive a half hour each way to tell them so I called up the store thinking could charge over the phone but they weren't interested at all told me to have a nice day. I have been overcharged by like 3$ after that and just didn't say anything about that so I think we're even at this point. That being said you should always check your receipt at hf before leaving I have mistakes on mine at least half the time usually in their favor.


----------



## David S (Sep 8, 2014)

Reminds me of a couple of things.   A few years ago I enquired the price of a replacement motor for our clothes dryer..something like $129.  So I asked them to order it.  When I picked it up it was in a rather large sealed box and it seemed a bit too heavy, but I figured that perhaps it was a universal kit and had stuff in for other models.  Got it home opened it up, and low and behold there were two identical motors in the box.  I called them.  They said they were only charged for one keep it.

We got out for breakfast frequently and we split a breakfast with includes coffee, but mine is extra.  Often the server forgets to charge for the extra coffee.  When I bring it to her attention 50% of the time she says forget it.

But I am in the same camp here as others always take the high road.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Sep 8, 2014)

David Kirtley said:


> Not going to preach but, personally, my own self worth means more to me. Everyone must choose who they are going to be.


It's not about them...........BLJHB


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Sep 8, 2014)

GK1918 said:


> I know the feeling,  back in the 1990's those traveling tool shows- I bought some heavy items I paid for said items They loaded items
> on my truck (while I was signing the slips)  I got back to the shop>> Whats this a 16 speed floor drill press?? I didnt pay for nor did I
> order it.  Problem was by the time I got back there, they were long gone like those carnival people to another state.  Now I think about
> it, I have'nt seen these shows since then.  some of you may not have seen this, but they came around in loaded semi trailers loaded with
> ...



That at was probably Cummins.  I bought my mini lathe from them at the local fire hall.  They changed their name to "tool now" , and don't do the truck thing anymore that I know of.


Chris


----------

